# Do people ask what your spoo is?



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Every time I take Conan somewhere, one or more people ask what kind of dog he is. This happened when he had all his hair and his FFT shaved, and continues to happen now hat he's in an HCC. When I tell them he's a poodle they are shocked and say they thought poodles were small. So many people say they've never heard of a standard poodle!! Is it just my area, or do other people experience this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been surprised how many people do recognize Jazz as a standard poodle. I don't think anyone has asked me, unless they phrase it as, "Is that a standard poodle?!"


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I am often asked what breed Ralph is...Usually they assume some sort of Doodle...but I've had guesses of irish setter to sheep dog... lmao:aetsch:


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I have had two different individuals think that Conan was an afghan hound! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I get that question all of the time. My standard misleads people because most people have not seen one in person, and mine also has a very fluffy face so most think he is a mix. And to top it off - he's super tall for a standard so people are always stunned when they see him.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never been asked, but once, over heard two men talking about Carley. The one said, " that was a pudle", the other, " that anit no pudle, that thing was huge"...lol


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a Mini and the other day at the vets a woman asked me what she was. She has her FFT done and shes only three months but she looks like a poodle! The thing that cracked me up was when I told the woman she was a mini poodle she said "oh I have a mini poodle" HUH??? I know mines just 3 months old but I would have thought she would have seen my girl was a poodle. hahaha


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Haha...funny to hear people's comments about your spoos. I guess lots of folks never saw a spoo, so they are surprised. 
I was talking to a woman this weekend and mentioned I had a poodle. She asked me if I have a mini or a "regular"? I didn't know WHAT she meant. what's a "regular" poodle? LOL!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Haha...funny to hear people's comments about your spoos. I guess lots of folks never saw a spoo, so they are surprised.
> I was talking to a woman this weekend and mentioned I had a poodle. She asked me if I have a mini or a "regular"? I didn't know WHAT she meant. what's a "regular" poodle? LOL!


I had to laugh at that Lily's Mom, but dealing with alot of folks to whom English is not their first language, I think that Standard could have that connotation as "regular" Haha! 

I get this question all of the time. lol

They are always surprised when I say my Angel is a standard poodle. Especially the cowboys, they are like she is a nice dog, but I don't like fou fou dogs, that is usually when I say she is retriever trained and they just walk away shaking their heads.  But this size of dog does seem to have magnetic properties to men. I always get a lot of questions from guys when I go out.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I get asked all the time if Sushi is a Doodle or a mix or what breed he is. From what I was told it's size, color and retriever trim confuses them. They are not expecting a poodle to be so big even if Sushi is not that big (26 inches and 60 pounds). They are expecting pom pom everywhere and think poodles come in black or white color only.

When people know he is a standard poodle I am surprise and I usually ask how they know. I got answers like "the way he walks", "how he carries his head", "his graceful trot", "his aristocrat look", etc. They are usually standard poodles owners or future standard poodles owners;o)


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I'm surprised how often people ask about Sawyer. Most people refer to him as a "giant poodle". They've mostly only seen toys and mini's and didn't even know about standards. I suppose they're less common than the smaller ones but really? You can't tell what a poodle is?


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

There aren't very many standards in the area that I live in. When people see Jovi and ask what kind of dog he is and I tell them, I always get.." I didn't know they came in that color." Because he is a parti...then they holler for whoever they are with..."You gotta come see this poodle!" When we first got him, the neighbor kids asked if he was a sheep.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

The only people around here that know what Max is, are other poodle owners( miniature and toys)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh and the kids in the neighborhood call him the giant puppy since they have watched him grow up(9 months old)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyone here seems to know what our dogs are...although it was funny at the dog park one day. Someone with 2 huge doodles was asked, what makes them so TALL? And the doodle owner said knowledgably, doodles are half standard poodle you know. Just then my two girls came dashing by in hot pursuit of the giant doodles and everyone standing in the little circle looked at them, about 8" shorter than the doodles, then questioningly at the person who owned the doodles. It was kind of funny! Btw, I loved those doodles, they are huge and rowdy with wild hair like sheepdogs  But no one ever mistakes my two girls for anything but poodles, for some reason, even though the dog of choice around here is lab or border collie and all possible mixes thereof.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I have to admit, before I started looking into dogs, I thought the mini was "standard sized" and the toy was "mini sized." I had no idea "standard" were as big as they were. When we did our research and got a standard of our own, our families also did not realize the mini was not the "standard" size. Both sides of the family never had dogs before, so it was a learning experience for everyone! What I did find, though, was that people who had some familiarity with dogs knew what "standard poodle" meant. 

I find it's much more common for Darku to be mistaken for a Portuguese Water Dog ("IS THAT OBAMA'S DOG?!"), especially on a lake when he's sopping wet since that breed's been very visible in the public eye the last few years.


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

It's funny to read about people who don't know what a standard poodle is! I too get questions about my Ben, a black spoo. Interestingly, men especially seem to like Ben...most common comment, "that is a really good looking dog" or "that's a beautiful dog." I never really know how to respond, so usually I just say "thank you....he's a good one!" And he is!!!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*lol*

I had the best one today... Freshly groomed, large parti spoo, in a quasi puppy trim/miami trim. A family walking in the park we were hiking at get all excited and start shouting 'a saint bernard'! oh boy.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Doggroomer812 said:


> I had the best one today... Freshly groomed, large parti spoo, in a quasi puppy trim/miami trim. A family walking in the park we were hiking at get all excited and start shouting 'a saint bernard'! oh boy.


St. Bernard?! That's a new one!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't get that here. They all seem to know mine are standard poodles. It must be your area. Mine haven't been mistaken for doodles, either. That has surprised me, although I have been asked a couple times if I wanted to mate my poodles to their labs or something. Uh, no.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I expected people to ask about my "doodle"... But when people honestly have no idea what breed of dog I have I'm shocked! I've always known what a standard poodle was... They're in movies and on tv and people make silly references to dyed pink French poodles walked by fancy French ladies on commercials and in ads... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Erin said:


> I expected people to ask about my "doodle"... But when people honestly have no idea what breed of dog I have I'm shocked! I've always known what a standard poodle was... They're in movies and on tv and people make silly references to *dyed pink French poodles* walked by fancy French ladies on commercials and in ads...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Do you mean dyed French poodles like this?








Okay not a French poodle, but will you settle for French Quarter? lol

This was Angel over Mardi Gras and Valentines Day. I think she is pretty in pink.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I get asked a lot, but it's more because parti's are not exactly well known due to the Canadian breed standard.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> Do you mean dyed French poodles like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More or less, yes! Lol I envision poodles with pink and blue cotton candy looking continentals walked by ladies in little skirts on the streets of France! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I know I love all of the old films with the poodles, but the French Quarter was as close as Angel and I could get and I don't do the short little skirts anyway.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody is a mini, but I'm still kind of surprised by how frequently people know what breed he is! I keep his feet trimmed, but not his face (it helps cover his underbite) so thats why it surprises me. 

I think in New England though, spoos are more common than minis and tpoos. I could be wrong, but that's what I've seen. We moved recently and I swear I see spoos all the time! Interestingly, quite a few Klein/Moyan size. I haven't seen any mpoos and only one tpoo. Sadly, the only 2 poodles we encountered while walking were NOT friendly towards Brody (both barked and lunged).


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

I've heard people say oh is that a French poodle rather than standard when they know it's a poodle. The best I've ever heard however was from a little girl at the dog park who said, "that's a fancy nancy dog isn't it?" Lol " Yes it is!"


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I also find it strange that after meeting Lily several people have asked me if she was "all poodle". I tell them yes, then if appropriate expalin that we adopted her and although we can't be 100% certain she is 100% poodle, she certainly has 100% poodle traits. Then I got to thinking that maybe people think she's not all poodle because so many people think poodles are nasty and yappy and Lily is quiet and extremely friendly.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I also find it strange that after meeting Lily several people have asked me if she was "all poodle". I tell them yes, then if appropriate expalin that we adopted her and although we can't be 100% certain she is 100% poodle, she certainly has 100% poodle traits. Then I got to thinking that maybe people think she's not all poodle because so many people think poodles are nasty and yappy and Lily is quiet and extremely friendly.


I think that the doodle craze has a lot to do with that too. With poodles being mixed with so many different breeds it is getting harder to find nice purebreds.... At least in some peoples minds. You just have to know where to look. LOL and obviously the folks here know where to look.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Standards are not common here where we live. Most of the year, Lexi is rocking a Miami and I will still get asked what kind of dog she is. I also get the comment that they didn't know poodles got that big. She is 26 inches high and 44 pounds and people are always telling me how huge she is. I can understand in the winter when she is in a lamb cut, but it's all fluff! I guess I am kind of used to answering questions on poodles because when we had our toy poodle, who had a full tail and never got a true poodle coat, people always asked what kind of mix she was. I would just tell them all poodle with all of her poodle tail. So big or tiny, I have dealt with "what kind of dog is that?"


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cali is a mini but I've had more than one person ask me if she is going to grow up to be a standard! LOL


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

My Spoo Leif is in a German/Desi clip & everyone knows he is a Poodle. I find odd since his ears are shaved & tail scissored short. Mostly I get people loving his "mohawk" seriously it is a crest & blends in well. Louisa on the other hand is always a Poodle "what", no pure poodle. She is in an Asian style & the white legs through people but a good time to educate public. Echo is in a Scandi & none of my clients know that she is a Poodle. Again it must be the Phantom markings.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Everyone seems to recognize Sadie as a standard poodle, and the usual comment is to remark on how big (as in tall) "he" is. Then they ask "his" name and when I say Sadie, they are taken aback. She's 28" and is just the perfect height for everyone to pet her without having to bend over! She's a walking ambassador for the breed .... everyone loves her and she loves everyone... except for Molly, the cat. No hostility, just tolerance.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Last night was the first time I was asked if Jazzy was pure poodle. I simply said yes why Doodle when you can Poodle. The guy thought for a moment then said yeah I guess that makes sense... I did like that waiter. He came up and said how many two, oh excuse me I mean three (looking at Jazzy) Then latter came by and asked where I had hidden her. LOL I said under the table where she is supposed to be. I think he was surprised.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

jettabaz - I have been asked if Remington was a large lamb. Frequently I hear oh look at the sheep! Ha Ha... Remington doesn't care as long as he gets to be the center of attention.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I get so annoyed because most of the time I get asked what Aria is mixed with or asked if she is a doodle. I had one lady argue with me because she said, pure bred poodles don't have such fluffy hair, they have curly hair. Aria was only 4 months old and had full puppy coat, not to mention I bathe her 1-2 times a week so she was blown out straight. I still don't think she was entirely convinced that Aria was a purebred. 

I'm also always so surprised how often I hear "wow that's a big poodle!" And I love their reaction when I then reply " she is actually a puppy and not full grown yet" been getting that reaction since Aria was 9 weeks old. Lol

It amazes me how many people have never seen a standard before. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

People ask me A LOT if she is a goldendoodle for obvious reasons I guess, but i proudly say : "100% poodle! The best dogs ever in ANY haircut ya want! " Everyone is amazed at her size, since shes a puppy. and a lot of other people just have no clue what breed she is because of her different hair cuts, some just say: "thats a BIG dog!! " Im just so proud of her




















ID LOVE TO SEE SOME PICTURES OF YALL's POODLES, WHEN THEY WERE ASKED WHAT BREED THEY WERE, IM CURIOUS 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

In January 2012 I definitely had people asking whether he was a labradoodle.









In May 2012, with a more typical poodle face, for most people there was no doubt that he was a poodle.









I don't care what people think. I like him either way


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Lou said:


> People ask me A LOT if she is a goldendoodle for obvious reasons I guess, but i proudly say : "100% poodle! The best dogs ever in ANY haircut ya want! " Everyone is amazed at her size, since shes a puppy. and a lot of other people just have no clue what breed she is because of her different hair cuts, some just say: "thats a BIG dog!! " Im just so proud of her
> View attachment 36154
> View attachment 36162
> View attachment 36170
> ...


Conan has been unrecognizable as a poodle regardless of cut. I think people live under a rock:



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

gorgeous coat color!


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Lou said:


> gorgeous coat color!


Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is one straight coat & very hard to scissor.


----------



## MaggiesMum (Feb 19, 2013)

I think it really depends on the haircut, when we got Maggie from the breeder with a puppy clip she was quite clearly a poodle, we have let her nose get a little fluffy and don't have her feet with a real close shave everyone things she is some kind of cross. I am so happy to say she is a poodle! Most people think she is a toy fully grown and people get quite confused when i say she is only 16 weeks!


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

3dogs said:


> That is one straight coat & very hard to scissor.


I know  I can't wait for his coat change!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sushi the "is he a doodle, a mix or what breed is he?" To me he looks so poodle even with his retriever cut.


----------



## MaggiesMum (Feb 19, 2013)

julietcr1 said:


> Sushi the "is he a doodle, a mix or what breed is he?" To me he looks so poodle even with his retriever cut.


Oh my! Sushi is soooo handsome!


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Conan was asked today if he was a saluki... I gave the guy points for knowing saluki was a dog breed! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sushi is gorgeous!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I just had someone it all email me "I hate to tell you but your dog is actually an afghan.... youve been taken by its breeder" 

Ummmmm yeah no- that would be a poodle thanks


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

neVar said:


> I just had someone it all email me "I hate to tell you but your dog is actually an afghan.... youve been taken by its breeder"
> 
> Ummmmm yeah no- that would be a poodle thanks


What is it with people thinking spoos are afghans?? They don't even look similar! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

People ask me all the time what kind of dog he is. There is not many standards here. But they absolutely LOVE him. He is a parti and 27" tall so far. 10 mths old. His face is always shaved and he sports quite a "Froo" they say. I took him to the new PetSmart store and he got to interact with allot of people and dogs. I thought it would be good for him and I would casually keep him walking thru the isles. LOL!!! I wasn't counting on the attention he would get. It was funny actually. We had many people and their dogs around us all the time and they kept calling to others "you got to see this dog" A couple of people knew what he was but most didn't. An hour and a half later we were able to walk around a little. The local SPCA was there adopting out quite a few dogs and cats so it was a busy place.

I don't mind curious people asking what he is but when more that one of our local vets asked what he was, I wasn't impressed. Esp since he is always in a traditional cut. 

But I was never asked if he was a doodle.....


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

neVar said:


> I just had someone it all email me "I hate to tell you but your dog is actually an afghan.... youve been taken by its breeder"
> 
> Ummmmm yeah no- that would be a poodle thanks



OMG! That is hilarious. One of my vets wasn't sure what my spoo puppy was and when I said poodle she started to accuse me of getting him from "A PUPPY MILL, thats why he is two colors". I was floored. I didn't know how to react but to educate her on the spot. I am currently gathering some reading material that I will leave for her to read up on Partis.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I live in San Francisco and my two spoos are clean faced and in traditional piidle cuts. No one ever thinks they are anything but standards.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I've seen several "doodle-cut" dogs at the leash-walking park, so if they're not in smooth faces, people sometimes ask.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I think the best one yet, was when we were at a place that sells all kinds of native plants and trees, but has other stuff like out door furniture, and crafts... Well Remington was in his vest, with huge bold letters that has SERVICE DOG on both sides, and a patch on the front of a poodle, and it has medical alert on it. This woman walked up to uas, and I kid you not, asks me if I am there to sell wool. I kinda look at her with a look of "Huh" and my mom steps in and said he is certified, and has the right to be here, my daughter has to have him. The lady looks at us funny, and says "oh it is a dog" and we both are like, his tail is wagging duh it is a dog! She says with a case of the giggles, I thought he was a fuzzy goat. That one was a new one on me....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha that is just incredibly silly of her


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Now that Reiki is finally home, I have been getting bombarded with questions. Here are some of my favorites:

Before first groom:
Is that a doodle?
That has to be a doodle.
That cant be a poodle because it doesn't have the pompoms (this is directed at an eight week old puppy!)
I've never seen a poodle with straight hair, so I think your breeder lied to you.
Why did you start keeping sheep?
Did they remake the furby?

After First Groom:
What kind of mix is that?
What a cute toy mix!
Why don't you want your doodle to look "doodley"?
That has to be a mix, poodles don't have straight hair or come bi colored.
I still think it's a baby sheep.
---
But everyone is very sure to tell me what they KNOW a poodle looks like, so mine cant be a poodle. Who cares that a brush my puppy every day so his fur DOESN'T curl, so therefore he cant be a poodle. Ironically, what makes me saddest is when people think he is an adult toy poodle...cant they let him be a puppy? And they never believe me when I tell them how big he will get (both parents 70+lbs).


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome to the world of the uninformed!! We all know and love the breed of poodles... So we are charged with the task of educating them.. Those who assume that we own mixed breeds... And let's be real we all have had our poodles mistaken for other breeds. It is frustrating at times but poodle kisses make it so worth it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I have to say, all these "sheep stories" are cracking me up! ound:


----------

